# HTC Sensation vs Galaxy SII



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like I'm due for an upgrade this time next week, I'm fairly sure I'll be able to get either of these for free 

So, which to go for? Reading a few reviews online suggest the SII might be the ever so slightly better phone but I really like HTC stuff. The "must have the best gadget" part of me says Samsung, the "ooooh that looks pretty" part of me says HTC.

Any owners care to try and convince me either way? All arguments listened to, no matter how trivial


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2011)

HTC


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Galaxy S2 - better camera, better battery life and - most importantly of all - much more RAM storage for filling the thing to the brim with billions of apps. I did go for the HTC first, but the Samsung won me over.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a comprehensive comparison feature wot I wrote.
http://www.wirefresh.com/smartphone-smackdown-htc-sensation-versus-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Sensation (on company loan). It's very nice. I was given the choice of that, or an IPhone.

If it had been my choice and my money I would have gone with Samsung. But, perfectly happy with HTC.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

editor said:


> Here's a comprehensive comparison feature wot I wrote.
> http://www.wirefresh.com/smartphone-smackdown-htc-sensation-versus-samsung-galaxy-s-ii/


You say the HTC has the better camera here


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2011)

better satnav on the HTC


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You say the HTC has the better camera here


It was before the phones had been released.



> Winner: Samsung Galaxy S2 - with a faster shutter speed and slightly more features to play with, combined with a smoother shutter action, it takes the title from its HTC rival.


http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...nsation-vs-samsung-galaxy-s2-961874?artc_pg=3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> better satnav on the HTC


This is a big plus...


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is a big plus...



I have HTC, husband has the Samsung - his never seems to work (connection loss), HTC on the other hand, has been very reliable.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> better satnav on the HTC


How so?



> We're glad Samsung has continued to see sense and get rid of its own brand of mapping software on the Google-powered phones – Google Maps is excellent and doesn't need a competitor on these sorts of devices.
> 
> The new 5.0+ Google Maps application runs faster than a chocolate-covered pig through GreaseTown on the Samsung Galaxy S2, with elements like vector-based graphics zooming in and out with no hint of slowdown, and the 3D models of certain cities jumping out without a hitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 1, 2011)

Though HTC Sensation has higher resolution, Samsung Galaxy S II screen still displays better IMO. All HTC phones seem to have slightly redder screens.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the looks are swinging it for me at the moment, the HTC is just so much nicer


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2011)

editor said:


> How so?



See the post above yours  - although it's an earlier model (Galaxy S), so hopefully they sorted it out.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> See the post above yours  - although it's an earlier model (Galaxy S), so hopefully they sorted it out.


They did. The S2 is an entirely different beast to the original phone. If you do a search for HTC vs Samsung S2 comparison reviews, the S2 almost always comes out on top.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 1, 2011)

Ed, what's the Samsung skin like compared to HTC Sense?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ed, what's the Samsung skin like compared to HTC Sense?


Not quite as good, but you can turn it off, just like I turned off the HTC one. Any functionality that you're missing can be put back via third party apps anyway.


----------

